# GLS Race at Medora ave Raceway Feb 2,2014



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Lets try this again Skinny Tire,Fat tire and Indy tjets,Doors open at 11 racing starts at 12:30. 1 min qualifier race for fat and skinny then A&B 2 min mains.Indy will be a straight up race.$7 gets you pop & Deep Dish pizza and lots of racin.Weather permitting that is.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds good. :dude:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there....... Weather permitting.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry, date conflict this time.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump it up!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Super Bowl Sunday, whoopie, lets race Guys. Looking forward to kicking butt this next weekend, ok maybe looking forward to some good racing with some good people. :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there weather permitting.


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

i'll be there


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

see you there stew lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> see you there stew lol.


Cool D-man you gonna make it. Hope the weather holds out to our favor. :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The bad weather is support to hit tonight and tomorrow,should be cleared out by sunday morning.:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Well if you want it to snow, just have Rick schedule a race lol. I plan on making it though, get the plows out. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

They do a pretty good jod with the plows around here.The snow is supposed finish up this afternoon with less than an inch tonight Things will be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

If I don't have to work I'm going to try and make it. Pat


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Not going to make it have to work plus fat tire car took a puke this week it's sitting on the work bench dismantled have not touch it for a couple of days to tick off see you next race.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Roads are clear,sun is shining,track is clean,the wind isn't even blowin.Time to race!:wave:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rick for a good day of racing and pizza. I will post some pic tomorrow


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

And I will post results tomorrow


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Some great racing at Medora today. Got my ass handed to me and Darrell finished ahead of me in indy class so im hanging it up for a few months. Gonna go help Ed play with his wood! HA. Thanks Rick for the great fun and awesome food.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

yes u did mike u know what they say u will have that lol. ty rick for a good day of racin and the chow .


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Darrell hands Mike a loss? What ever is the world coming to?! LOL. Nice drive, D.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rick for a great day of food. :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good day of racing and food. Yes Darrell got third in Indy by feet. I think there were 3 or 4 of us tied with 71 laps. Darrell also just missed the move up to the A main in Fat tire by 1 lap. I think the last segment we ran side by side the hole heat and when the dust settled I had him by 1 lap. Got to give Darrell some :thumbsup: for a good race. Mike you can go and play with Ed's wood, just don't go sking with him. LOL You had to be at the race to under stand the joke. Chris only the food was good/lol. Had fun with the 10 racers that made it to Rick's.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Pat, wait til they post the results,lol, that pizza was great. :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris, We all have those days. Even Darrell beat Mike.:tongue:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Race Results For 02/02/14*

We ran a 1 minute heat qualifier race for skinny and fat tire then broke off into A & B Mains with a bump up for the winner of the B main.
B main skinny tire
1.Jeff 70
2.Darrell 68
3.Sam 67
4.Chris 66
5.Tom 63
6.jon 62

A Main Skinny Tire
1. Al 75
2. Rick 74
3. Mike 72
4. Jeff 71
5. Pat 68

B Main Fat tire
1.Pat 84
2.Jon 83
3. Darrell 83
4.Jeff 82
5. Sam 79
6. Tom 73

A Main Fat Tire
1.Rick 87
2.Al 87 
3.Mike 86
4.Pat 85
5.Chris 79

Indy car was a straight up race
1.Rick 77
2.Al 74
3 Darrell 71
4.Mike 71
5 Pat 71
6 Sam71
7 Jeff 71
8.Chris 70
9Jon 64


Thanks everyone for coming out we had a great day of racing!:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rick, What happened with Darrell in Indy. I thought he got third or was he disqualified. lol.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here are some pics of the cars and winners.
Skinny tire cars. B main and A main winners.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Fat tire cars. B main and A main winners


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, sumpin' ain't right. Tom left before Indy. 

Hey is that burning controller I smell?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Indy Cars.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will edit.


----------

